# Windows 10 Update 1809 blockt CPU OC bei Broadwell-E



## vossi_3 (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute das Windows 10 Update auf Release 1809 gemacht und seit dem taktet mein Intel 6850K nicht mehr höher als 4 Ghz   . 
Laut Bios soll er aber bis 4,3 Ghz takten, was vor dem Update auch immer funktioniert hat.
Hat hier jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen oder weiß gar eine Lösung ?


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2018)

Ne, ist nicht das Update.
Ist ein älteres.


New Microsoft/Intel microcode update KB4100347 breaks Haswell-E and Broadwell-E overclocks

Gabs doch auch schon fett in den News

Intel: Microcode ueber Windows 10 sperrt OC auf Broadwell-E - ComputerBase


----------



## vossi_3 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ja das ist richtig aber wenn du erstmal auf 1809 geupdatet hast kannst du das Update KB4100347 nicht mehr deinstallieren weil es unter "installierte Updates" nicht mehr auftaucht.


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2018)

Die Deinstallation vom Update scheint ja auch bei den "vorher" betroffenen nicht geholfen zu haben.
Wenn es denn so einfach wäre


----------



## DKK007 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ein Grund mehr bei Win7 zu bleiben.


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Oktober 2018)

Ja, wir haben es kapiert dass du Anti-Windows 10 bist und lieber auf einem steinzeitlichen OS hocken bleibst... 
Dass das eher mit einem Microcode-Update zu tun hat welches man aus Sicherheitsgründen so oder so installieren sollte dürfte dir wohl bekannt sein?

Ist dementsprechend eigentlich auch nicht die Schuld von MS, sondern von Intel.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Oktober 2018)

Betrifft das auch Underclocking, also alle Eingriffe im UEFI? Übel. Und anscheinend zu low-prio, um gefixt zu werden ...

MfG,
Raff


----------



## vossi_3 (3. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe inzwischen folgendes getestet:
Habe das Windows update 1809 wieder zurückgerollt zu 1803, was problemlos funktioniert hat und konnte dann den Patch KB4100347 deinstallieren. Danach hat OC beim Broadwell-E wieder wie gewohnt funktioniert.
Sobald man auf 1809 updatet erhält man den Patch KB4100347, oder zumindest die damit verbunden Änderungen, ob man will oder nicht.
Bin inzwischen wieder bei Windows Release 1809 und habe zusätzlich das aktuellste UEFI installiert (bei meinem Asus X99-A USB3.1 ist es die Betaversion 3902), was aber leider nicht hilft .
Ich komme nicht über 4Ghz egal was im UEFI eingestellt ist.

@ *PCGH_Raff* soweit ich das sehen kann werden die anderen UEFIeinstellungen übernommen z.b. die Core Voltage wird tadellos übernommen, womit undervolten möglich sein sollte.
                                 Es sieht so aus als ob einfach der Multiplikator partout nicht über 40 geht.​​


----------



## DARPA (4. Oktober 2018)

Schon probiert mit XTU zu übertakten?


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. Oktober 2018)

Kann man das bestimmte Update nicht einfach blocken,bzw. zurückstellen,oder werden dann die nachfolgenden Updates auch nicht mehr installiert wie das 1809?
Vorübergehend die Neuinstallation eines Treiberupdates in Windows 10 verhindern

Der Microcode wird ja von Intel sein,weshalb da nicht unbedingt die Schuld bei Microsoft liegt.Was haben die mit OC zutuen?Für Lücken in der CPU kann ja MS nix.
Sollte ja eher die Aufgabe der Boardhersteller sein für ein sicheres Bios zu sorgen.Wobei das nicht so ist sieht man ja derzeit mit"Lojax"


----------



## Eckism (4. Oktober 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr bei Win7 zu bleiben.



Oder nen Grund mehr, sich ne neue CPU zu kaufen...
Nach dem Motto: Du willst mehr Leistung, also kauf Dir Leistung...


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Oktober 2018)

Das hatten wir die Tage schonmal, er braucht keine neue Hardware und kein neues OS, weil sich seine Anforderungen auch zukünftig nie mehr ändern werden!


----------



## joylancer (4. Oktober 2018)

Habe es auf meinem System auch getestet.
OC über UEFI möglich. AllCores 4.200MHz
System: I7-6850k, MSI X99 SLI-PLUS


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dynamitarde (4. Oktober 2018)

FakeNews


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2018)

@TE: Welches Mainboard hast du denn?

Es soll wohl laut dem Artikel von CB hauptsächlich ASUS betroffen sein, was auch erklärt, warum das OC auf dem MSI-Board möglich ist.


----------



## vossi_3 (5. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe ein Asus X99-A USB3.1 mit aktuellen UEFI​


----------



## NatokWa (6. Oktober 2018)

Hmm darf gerade aufgrund des Beitrags hiuer feststellen das meine CPU jetzt nur noch mit 3,6 Ghz läuft .... war mir garnet aufgefallen verdammt ... Und nein es taucht nach dem 1809 Update KEIN weiteres in der Historie auf bei mir . Dann schau ich mal das ich neues Bios etc. mal draufbügel um etwas mehr Dampf zu kriegen . Rüste zwar eh bald auf aber verzichte deshalb trotzdem ungern auf die bisherige Leistung .

Update : Jegliche änderungen im UEFI + Update des selben = Keine Änderungen . Jegliches OC wird komplet ignoriert und CPU läuft auf ihren "Normalen" Takten im Boost , Allcore also 3,6Ghz

XTU installiert und CPU dort auf 4.3 GHZ Allcore gestellt : LÄUFT 


Lösung also : Intel-XTU nutzen . (zumindest vorerst)


----------



## Luebke82 (10. Oktober 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Die Deinstallation vom Update scheint ja auch bei den "vorher" betroffenen nicht geholfen zu haben.
> Wenn es denn so einfach wäre



Doch vorher hat es geholfen.

Ich nutze seitdem das Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. Da kann man alle Übertaktungseinstellungen in Windows vornehmen. Hoffe aber, dass das bald gefixt wird.


----------



## takan (10. Oktober 2018)

also wenn der microcode eingespielt worden ist, ist der in der cpu und nicht im windows. und da bleibt er auch beim systemwechsel meine ich.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Oktober 2018)

Nein, MC-Updates, die per OS bereitgestellt werden, sind auch nur auf dieser Ebene aktiv und können einfach wieder gelöscht werden.
Anders sieht es bei "echten" Firmware-Updates aus, die bspw. über ein BIOS-Update eingespielt werden können. Diese bleiben auch erhalten, wenn man das OS neu aufsetzt.


----------



## DARPA (11. Oktober 2018)

µcode wird nie in die CPU gebrannt und kann immer verändert/rückgängig gemacht werden


----------



## slaper688 (13. Oktober 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein Grund mehr bei Win7 zu bleiben.



Joo bleib dabei ist ja nicht von MS und hat keine Fehler zzzzzz


----------



## GEChun (13. Oktober 2018)

Das Asus Rampage V Edition 10 OC funktioniert ebenfalls einwandfrei mit 1809...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. November 2018)

Frisches 1809 (das von heute): Multiplikator bleibt bei 36. Großes Kino, Microsoft. Damit disqualifiziert sich der/die/das Build als Standard-OS für das noch amtierende Grafikkarten-Testsystem (Broadwell-E @ 44×100). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DARPA (14. November 2018)

Was nutzt ihr auch so ne antike CPU


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. November 2018)

Konsistenz. In Zeiten des stetigen Wandels eigentlich ganz cool. 

Langsam glaube ich, dass Microsoft einen Deal mit einem Linux-Distributor hat. Womöglich schon still übernommen. Jedes Update für Windows 10 ist entweder kaputt oder voller Bloatware. Oder beides. Das treibt jeden, der nicht nur spielt, unweigerlich ans andere Ufer. Mal sehen, wann die erste MS-Distri erscheint.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. November 2018)

Habt ihr mal getestet, ob das Problem mit Energiespareinstellungen zusammenhängt? Sowohl unter Windows als auch im UEFI alles abschalten, insbesondere Speedshift, und den Multiplikator auf einem hohen Wert fixieren. Möglicherweise fordert Windows nur die Stock-Werte an und dann macht die CPU halt auch nicht mehr. Aber eine Schnittstelle, über die das Betriebssystem ein OC-Limit erzwingen könnte, wäre mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## eXquisite (14. November 2018)

Hab was anderes, dürfte aber zu dem Thema passen, falls nicht bitte löschen,

hab hier nen Ryzen 1700 und zwei R9 290 (X370 Prime Pro), der 1700 läuft bei 3,7 - Crossfire lief immer 

- seit nem Windows Update (meine 1803) ist der "Crossfire aktivieren" Button im Treiber nicht mehr da, 
Takte ich runter auf 3,4 kann ich Crossfire nach einer Treiber neuinstallation (18.5.1) direkt aktivieren.

Bei mehr Takt als 3,4 keine Chance - auch Spannung scheint da keinen Einfluss zu haben.

Ich weiß - es hat nix mit Broadwell zu tun aber vielleicht hat einer ne Idee - hab einfach runtergetaktet und mich nicht mehr damit beschäftigt, da ich in 4K sowieso vollkommen im GPU Limit hänge...


----------



## TomRom (16. November 2018)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal getestet, ob das Problem mit Energiespareinstellungen zusammenhängt? Sowohl unter Windows als auch im UEFI alles abschalten, insbesondere Speedshift, und den Multiplikator auf einem hohen Wert fixieren. Möglicherweise fordert Windows nur die Stock-Werte an und dann macht die CPU halt auch nicht mehr. Aber eine Schnittstelle, über die das Betriebssystem ein OC-Limit erzwingen könnte, wäre mir nicht bekannt.



Habe das selbe Problem, bei mir taktet der Prozessor im Windows immer mit 3499MHz, die Spannung ist aber aus dem BIOS ( 1.33V ) übernommen. Habe eben mal in den Energie Einstellungen auf Höchstleistung gestellt und im BIOS SpeedStep deaktiviert, ohne Erfolg. Mit XTU klappt 4400MHz ohne Probleme, genau wie vor dem 1809er Windows Update. Als Board habe ich das Rampage Edition 10 mit 1902 BIOS und ein 6950X Prozessor. Sehr merkwürdig das ganze...


----------



## GEChun (16. November 2018)

TomRom schrieb:


> Habe das selbe Problem, bei mir taktet der Prozessor im Windows immer mit 3499MHz, die Spannung ist aber aus dem BIOS ( 1.33V ) übernommen. Habe eben mal in den Energie Einstellungen auf Höchstleistung gestellt und im BIOS SpeedStep deaktiviert, ohne Erfolg. Mit XTU klappt 4400MHz ohne Probleme, genau wie vor dem 1809er Windows Update. Als Board habe ich das Rampage Edition 10 mit 1902 BIOS und ein 6950X Prozessor. Sehr merkwürdig das ganze...



Vor allem weil ich auch das Rampage Edition 10 mit 1902 Bios habe. Und bei mir sind keine Veränderungen. 4100-4400Mhz laufen wie ich es im Bios einstelle unter windows 1809...


----------



## TomRom (17. November 2018)

ich habe es nun auch wieder hinbekommen, habe von dieser Seite  Windows 10 October 2018 Update (Windows 10 ver. 1809) KILLS BW-E Overclock!!!!!!!!! - Page 2  ein "gefixtes" BIOS 1902 geladen und nun funktioniert wieder alles wie vorher, falls jemand das gleiche Problem mit einem Rampage Edition 10 hat kann das gern auch nutzen, klappt perfekt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. November 2018)

slaper688 schrieb:


> Joo bleib dabei ist ja nicht von MS und hat keine Fehler zzzzzz


Es geht darum, dass man bestimmte updates einfach nicht macht. Diese Option gibt es bei WIN 10 langfristig nicht.
Für mein Nutzungsszenarion reicht WIN 7, es gibt für mich überhaupt gar keinen Grund, auf WIN 10 zu wechseln.
Größtes Problem ist, dass das HDD Caching mit Intel RST und 60GB SSD nicht mehr funktioniert. Entsprechend
müsste ich 1,5GB SSDs kaufen, um dieselbe Ladegeschwindigkeit aller Spiele im Archiv zu haben oder ich müsste 
ständig hin und her schieben.

WIN 7 läuft stabil und macht keinen Ärger. Was will man mehr. Und ja, es wird hier und da etwas langsamer sein.
Für ein System von 2013 taugt WIN 7 weiterhin ganz erträglich. Eine neue Plattform bekommt dann WIN 10,
um aber ehrlich zu sein, ist mit ein Grund des Nichtaufrüstens der Zwang, auf WIN 10 zu gehen. Ich kann DKK007
verstehen

Schon beim Broadwell i7-5775C wurde das OC verhindert. Damit sind alte CPUs defacto entwertet. Mein I7-4770k
mit 3.90 MHz Allcore würde eben nicht mehr "reichen", oft sind 15% Mehrleistung  ziemlich relevant um von der
"Kotzgrenze" zum "gerade noch erträglich" zu kommen. X4 wird zu ein Fall sein. Da müsste ich jetzt eigentlich auf
eine der neuesten Intel CPUs aufrüsten, dass kostet dann aber 800-1000,-€ Euro. Nee, da geh ich lieber 10 mal gut
Essen und erfreue mich an sieben Gängen und wunderbarem Wein. Das ist Balsam für die Seele

Wie sieht es mit RAM übertakten aus, geht das noch? Ist Cache übertakten auch gesperrt? Beides bringt viel


----------



## vlim (22. November 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> WIN 7 läuft stabil und macht keinen Ärger. Was will man mehr.



Ja, genau!



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ja, es wird hier und da etwas langsamer sein.



Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen (vgl. link)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ngsamer-als-die-vorgaenger-2.html#post9561575



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für ein System von 2013 taugt WIN 7 weiterhin ganz erträglich.



2013???  Win 7 Sp1 ist aber von Febr. 2011


----------



## GEChun (22. November 2018)

vlim schrieb:


> Ja, genau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Win 10 langsamer ist kann ich dir aber bestätigen. Hab hier im Forum sogar die Patche mit KB nummer geschrieben. Deutlicher Performance unterschied in mehreren Benchmarks! 

Windows 7 hat extra Nerv Patches bekommen damit die Performance sicher der von 10 annähert..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. November 2018)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Frisches 1809 (das von heute): Multiplikator bleibt bei 36. Großes Kino, Microsoft. Damit disqualifiziert sich der/die/das Build als Standard-OS für das noch amtierende Grafikkarten-Testsystem (Broadwell-E @ 44×100).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Du musst es positiv sehen. Die ganzen Updates und Microcodes der letzten Zeit haben mein Asrock H81 Board unter WIN 7 massiv aufgewertet. Jetzt kann ich wieder den i5-4670K im Drittrechner völlig frei übertakten. Mit einem billigst H81 Board. Das ist das was, da braucht man die Leistung.

Und ja, es ist eine Unverschämtheit, einem Produkt, dass mit freiem Multiplikator beworben und verkauft wurde, diese Funktion nachträglich zu nehmen. Das geht gar nicht



vlim schrieb:


> 2013???  Win 7 Sp1 ist aber von Febr. 2011


Missverständnis, entschuldigung. Mit "System" meinte ich die Plattform, nicht das Betriebssystem.


----------



## big-maec (27. November 2018)

Hi,
eine Frage, habe ein Gigabyte X99 UD4P Board mit I7-6850K im Bios das OC Profil für 4,3 Ghz ausgewählt. Win 10 blockiert wie hier beschrieben. Wenn ich mit IntelXTU auf 4,3Ghz erhöhe und ein Benchmark mit Intel XTU ausführe bekomme ich irgendwann ein Bluescreen. 
Müsste die CPU damit noch laufen oder ist das eher Unnormal ?


----------



## tsd560ti (27. November 2018)

Das kommt wohl auf die Spannung an, für Broadwell-E ist es aber schon nen ambitionierter Wert, die gingen nicht so gut auf Takt soweit ich weiß.


----------



## big-maec (28. November 2018)

Hi,
das Gigabyte Bios Update F24c für das GA-x99-UD4 Rev.1.1 vom Juni behebt das Problem mit der Win10 Blockade. OC funktioniert wieder. Das Bios habe ich von hier.
Index of /FileList/BIOS


----------



## Goderxi (12. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen habe auch ein MSI X99A SLI PLUS mit 6800k  und kann im Bios auch einstellen was ich will aber er bleibt im Windows 10 (1809) bei 3.6 GHz stehn ,es klappt nur über Intel Extreme Tool kann mir da jemand helfe wollte mir ein Bios vom Mainboard runterladen aber auf der Msi Seite ist kein Bios . Oder hat jemand eine andere Lösung . Es nervt mich nur noch und ich brauch Win 10 für VR Brille Gruss Stefan


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Dezember 2018)

Win10 ( Win7 upgrade) ist unbrauchbar geworden, nur noch: BSOD "Critical Service failed"  / Reparatur nicht möglich = Wintot 

Die Rückportierung auf Win7 hatte ich entfernt gehabt ( sauberer Start ), damit Win10 noch schneller und balastfreier wird, jetzt habe ich viel Speicherplatz hinzugewonnen (winfree).

Naja, hab ja noch Linux, was wie eh und je funzt.


----------



## HisN (20. Dezember 2018)

Hier eine Lösung für Windows, ohne ein Bios aus irgend einer Quelle installieren zu müssen.

6900K auf Asus X99 A-II, OC setting werden in Win10 nicht angewandt | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Januar 2019)

Nice. 

Hier, im Falle des amtierenden Grafikkarten-Testsystems, hat ein UEFI-Update des MSI X99A Tomahawk auf die offiziell-aktuelle Version 2.2 geholfen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Mai 2019)

Update: Windows 10 19"03" macht das CPU-Overclocking bei Broadwell-E erneut zunichte. Eine Erhöhung des Multiplikators wird ignoriert, OC nur über Referenztakt (minimal) möglich.

Was ich bisher suche, sind Verbesserungen. Dinge, die funktionieren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## vlim (23. Mai 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Update: Windows 10 19"03" macht das CPU-Overclocking bei Broadwell-E erneut zunichte. Eine Erhöhung des Multiplikators wird ignoriert, OC nur über Referenztakt (minimal) möglich.
> 
> Was ich bisher suche, sind Verbesserungen. Dinge, die funktionieren.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Bei mir läuft auch weiterhin Win7 (Home Premium) als aktuelles lauffähiges System. Ich habe zwar eine legale Lizenz Win 10 Pro auf einer zweiten Platte parallel installiert, aber seit diesem Win 10 Broadwell-E CPU-OC-Blocking, hab ich die Win 10-Platte im BIOS deaktiviert und die aktuellen Nachrichten zu Win 10 1903 fördern nicht gerade meine Lust auf Win 10 Reaktivierung.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (23. Mai 2019)

Gibt es auch Gründe wieso das mit einer Broadwell-E CPU blockiert wird?

Ob da Absicht dahniter steckt?


----------



## DARPA (23. Mai 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Update: Windows 10 19"03" macht das CPU-Overclocking bei Broadwell-E erneut zunichte. Eine Erhöhung des Multiplikators wird ignoriert, OC nur über Referenztakt (minimal) möglich.
> 
> Was ich bisher suche, sind Verbesserungen. Dinge, die funktionieren.
> 
> ...



Laut dem Link oben von HisN scheint die Ursache ein Update des Microcode gewesen zu sein.

Ich hab mir mal das aktuellste Bios 7A54v22 von eurem Board angesehen, mit dem du im Januar wieder ocen konntest.
Bitte prüfe mal, welcher Microcode im Moment installiert ist. Wo es jetzt nicht funktioniert. Kannst du im Bios oder mit HWiNFO in der Summary.

Vllt finden wir die Ursache und einen Weg.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Mai 2019)

Moin!

Laut HWInfo wird die Microcode-Version B000031 verwendet.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## me2u (27. Mai 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Update: Windows 10 19"03" macht das CPU-Overclocking bei Broadwell-E erneut zunichte. Eine Erhöhung des Multiplikators wird ignoriert, OC nur über Referenztakt (minimal) möglich.
> 
> Was ich bisher suche, sind Verbesserungen. Dinge, die funktionieren.
> 
> ...


Hast du mal in den _*Systemsteuerung -> System und Sicherheit *_unter _*Energieoptionen *_das Profil auf _*Höchstleistung *_und eben dort im erweiterten Untermenü bei der CPU den _*Minimalen Leistungszustand des Prozessors*_ auf 100% gesetzt?
Falls nicht: Teste das mal und schau dir dann in CPU-Z den CPU-Takt an.


----------



## NeuenNamenWaehlen (27. Mai 2019)

me2u schrieb:


> Hast du mal in den _*Systemsteuerung -> System und Sicherheit *_unter _*Energieoptionen *_das Profil auf _*Höchstleistung *_und eben dort im erweiterten Untermenü bei der CPU den _*Minimalen Leistungszustand des Prozessors*_ auf 100% gesetzt?
> Falls nicht: Teste das mal und schau dir dann in CPU-Z den CPU-Takt an.


Und du denkst das weiß einer von PCGH Team nicht selbst?

Hat Raff 100% schon getestet.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Mai 2019)

Da steht natürlich alles auf Höchstleistung und 100 %. Dieses Setting haben die Grafikkarten-/Spiele-Testsysteme immer, um nicht sporadisches Ruckeln bzw. erratische Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Nur bei CPU-Messungen (Stock vs. Stock) ist das anders.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DARPA (27. Mai 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Laut HWInfo wird die Microcode-Version B000031 verwendet.
> 
> ...



Aha, da haben wir es ja. Wir reden doch von nem 6800K, oder? Also CPUID 406F1.

Im Bios ist dieser mc 31 noch nicht drin. Das heisst, er wird erst im OS geladen. Dafür ist die Datei "mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll" im Windows\System32 verantwortlich.  (gibt auch eine AMD Version)

Jetzt gibt es 2 Optionen:

1) Die Datei umbenennen oder löschen - kann funktionieren, scheint aber ab 1903 Probleme zu machen
2) Den MC Rev. 0xB000031 in das offizielle Bios von eurem Board einbauen. Wenn dann Windows den "Bios MC" als aktuell erkennt und nicht mehr im OS nachlädt, könnte UEFI OC aktiv bleiben.

Weg 2 ist keine große Sache, aber ich muss noch diesen mc suchen ^^

Melde mich dann nochmal. Eventuell kann auch Torsten helfen.


----------



## DARPA (28. Mai 2019)

Update:

Der aktuelle UEFI Bios Updater bringt sogar Microcode Rev. 0xB000036 mit, ganz frisch vom März 2019. Das wär natürlich optimal.

Nur musste ich feststellen, dass die X99 Plattform ne echte B*tch ist, was Bios Updates betrifft. Mit UBU bzw. mmtool ist es nicht ohne weiteres möglich. Ich habs nicht geschafft  Es gibt Wege, das manuell zu Fuß zu machen, aber alles sehr aufwendig und kompliziert.

Mein praktischer Vorschlag:
Falls ihr Connections zu MSI habt, dann fragt doch mal nach, ob die euch nicht ein Bios erstellen können mit aktuellem Microcode (also mindestens die 0xB000031).
Wie gestern beschrieben gehe ich davon aus, dass das Laden von Microcode im OS dafür sorgt, dass die UEFI Übertaktung vergessen wird bzw. verworfen wird.


----------



## Taskmaster (2. Juni 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Mein praktischer Vorschlag:
> Falls ihr Connections zu MSI habt, dann fragt doch mal nach, ob die euch nicht ein Bios erstellen können mit aktuellem Microcode (also mindestens die 0xB000031).
> Wie gestern beschrieben gehe ich davon aus, dass das Laden von Microcode im OS dafür sorgt, dass die UEFI Übertaktung vergessen wird bzw. verworfen wird.



Kann man durchaus versuchen, hat bei mir früher auch mal geholfen.
Die Anlaufstelle für so was war damals:


Spoiler



MSI Service Komponenten <de-komp@msi.com>


----------



## GEChun (31. August 2019)

Mich hats jetzt auch erwischt, weiß leider nicht wie lange es schon so ist... hab bisher nicht drauf geachtet.
Wollte nur heute OC Benchmarks machen und habe es bemerkt...

Habe 6900k + Asus X99 Rampage Edition 10.

Installiert ist das aktuellste Windows 10 Version 1903.



Edit: Hat sich erledigt bin auf 1809 zurück, jetzt geht das OC wieder.


----------

